# Can you buy shares in someone else's name?



## Nique (26 June 2008)

I'm in the middle of a property settlement and my ex came to me and told me he bought shares in a company in my name as part of the settlement. He did this on his own accord without my knowledge - Is this possible? 

The company is not listed on the ASX (will be soon apparently)


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 June 2008)

Nique said:


> I'm in the middle of a property settlement and my ex came to me and told me he bought shares in a company in my name as part of the settlement. He did this on his own accord without my knowledge - Is this possible?
> 
> The company is not listed on the ASX (will be soon apparently)




No. not unless you have given some form of Power of Attorney. Sounds dodgy and V.risky


----------



## tech/a (26 June 2008)

Dont fall for it.

EX
Property settlement
Un listed
Without my knowledge
Apparently-----

Nigerian Scam all fit nicely into similar 
catagories.


----------



## Nique (26 June 2008)

thanks guys - 
The company is not dodgy I checked it out, they are ligitimate, and the ex has shares in them too. They are set to float this year. 

I was just wondering if it was possible to buy in someone elses name without their permission or knowledge. 

We are on good terms, and he doesn't have power of attorney or anything and he says he has a certificate coming with my name on it. Does sound weird, just thought I'd ask, I didn't think it was possible. thanks for your answers


----------



## wildkactus (26 June 2008)

I think the only way something like this could be done is if he bought them in his name with his money then gifted them to you, as if he used your money or your name without consent it would be fraud.

but you would need to check with your lawyer.


----------



## ithatheekret (27 June 2008)

Nique said:


> thanks guys -
> The company is not dodgy I checked it out, they are ligitimate, and the ex has shares in them too. They are set to float this year.
> 
> I was just wondering if it was possible to buy in someone elses name without their permission or knowledge.
> ...




How did the HIN get allocated to the account without an authority or your signature ?


----------

